# drywall cracking with pics



## soltz14 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey all, 
New to the forums, had a quick question... A section of the drywall where the slanted ceiling meets its level counterpart has developed a crack, which appears to be along a seam. I need help identifying the problem and the correct fix. The house is six years old but we've only been living in it since July. The crack has just recently developed. See attached picture.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like the seaming tape has come loose from the wall. You would have to cut away anything not stuck to the wall and re-fill or replace tape if it is loose all the way to the corner. You will want to check that everything is dry up there. Spungy drywall may indicate water getting to it. And welcome to the site.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 10, 2012)

As usual, Neal has it right  ...  It looks like a sloppy drywall guy did not mud the tape joint enough originally.  With temp and humidity changes, you got a crack (not structural) in the finish of the wall.

Fix:

1.  Using a fresh razor knife (utility knife or box cutter), trim the paper tape off and clean up the surface with sand paper
2.  Buy a small tub of pre-mixed drywall compound.  Spread it smoothly over the repair area, feathering slightly beyond the area itself.  Use a 6" plastic spatula for drywall.
3.  Let dry completely.  Touch sand smooth and to feather the final surface.
4.  Prim and pain.
5.  Have a beer and congratulate yourself for saving big money!


----------



## soltz14 (Dec 11, 2012)

Really appreciate the help guys... Thank you


----------



## soltz14 (Dec 12, 2012)

quick follow up... anyone know the white ceiling paint Lennar uses? I contacted them directly and they said they do not paint the ceilings, and have no such paint code...


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2012)

If it is painted, you should be able to take a little chip to the paint store and they will match it up for you.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 12, 2012)

Take the piece you cut off and you can get a color match  ...  easy enough


----------



## soltz14 (Dec 12, 2012)

whites can be matched?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2012)

If it's to light to be matched at one store,go to another.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used several big box store paint departments to computer-match paint chips over the years, and all were completely satisfactory.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 14, 2012)

Not all whites are truly "white."  Some have a touch of gray, some blue  ...  The computer can tell you.  If they start with an ultra-white tint base, there is the possibility of tinting just factionally.

Of course, this might be an excuse to use a different color!  Think of this as an opportunity!


----------

